# Kristalose



## Justinsmom (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know of Kristalose? http://www.kristalose.com/ I am looking for an alternative to Amitiza, since the insurance will not cover it. when I googled competitors to Amitiza, I got Kristalose. Thanks.Renee


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It is lactulose.Here is some info:http://www.drugs.com/mtm/lactulose.html


----------

